# Use any of these to organize your home?



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.styleathome.com/organizing/organizing-ideas/99-low-cost-organizing-tips/a/1806We know, we know: getting *organized* can be easier vowed than done. But even if you’re short on time (and budget), there are dozens of ways you can get your house in order. Here are 99 of our favourite low-cost organizing tips; many of them are environmentally friendly, too!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

Organize?  What means this "Organize"???

Actually, I'm organized to the max and would choose to live otherwise.  Sometimes, I admire the disorganized as they seem to survive just fine without worry...


----------



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

You'd love a woman I know. She's wildly disorganized. For example, doesn't write down appointments, just assumes she can remember them in her head. Then she gets calls asking why she didn't show up to the doctors, etc.

Runs out the door and sticks her bare feet into sandals even in winter sometimes. I told her to just keep a pair of boots by the door so she could jump into them. She said, Oh I have boots by the door. Nutty.

Consistently misplaces keys,phone and handbags and just laughs. Basically, she's a moron.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

Gael said:


> Basically, she's a moron.



Now, THAT actually had me laughing out loud.  She's the perfect example of "ignorance is bliss".  Sometimes . . . I envy them.


----------



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Now, THAT actually had me laughing out loud.  She's the perfect example of "ignorance is bliss".  Sometimes . . . I envy them.



Yeah, it must be nice to go through life oblivious!

Let me give you one more since it makes you laugh. Her little grandson followed her around to make sure he picked up her handbag wherever she leaves it. She's that bad.

We went to the mall together and we were to go back to the car and she shouts, my keys, my keys! She had to backtrack to the shops she was in to find them. Sure enough, she left them in one shop. Then we get the ticket for the parking...she pulls up to the machine and can't find the ticket. She yells into the speaker thingie and they let her through. Only in Ireland!

We went to a fair in Belfast and before we left we had to go back to her house because she forgot her phone! Then at the fair she went to one booth and ordered a personalized plaque for her grandson (she has 15 grandchildren!). Then was told to come back when it was ready.  She forgot and just remembered it after we had left. My friend had to go back to get it as we were at the pub having lunch and she would never have found it on her own. Total ninny and what I hated was it impacted on everyone else and inconvenienced them. Moron.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Gael said:


> Yeah, it must be nice to go through life oblivious!   Moron.



Moronic is as moronic does...


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Moronic is as moronic does...



:crying:


----------

